# WTF? dizziness like I'm rocking on a boat all day



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

It's back. All fooking day long, I feel like my head/body is wobbling around like I'm going to fall over, and sometimes it feels like the floor is moving up or down under my feet like a pogo stick motion but faster.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

It's called vertigo and it more than likely has to do with your inner ear.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> It's back. All fooking day long, I feel like my head/body is wobbling around like I'm going to fall over, and sometimes it feels like the floor is moving up or down under my feet like a pogo stick motion but faster.


Have you tried Dramamine before? It's an anti-vertigo med. I think it's OTC, too.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

I deal with the same thing. I was told I have a possible inner ear problem. I was suppossed to get some testing done today but I dont have insurance anymore due. I take Meclizine....which is like Dramamine....it takes the edge off but it doesnt go away completely.....


----------



## Oek (Jun 16, 2010)

Before you start to fuck up your brain with chemical stuff: Have you slept enough lately? And not too much? Eaten enough? And what about water? You know how much water you need to drink every day, right?
/Mom


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> It's back. All fooking day long, I feel like my head/body is wobbling around like I'm going to fall over, and sometimes it feels like the floor is moving up or down under my feet like a pogo stick motion but faster.


Are you aware of what might have started it?

You say, "It's back" - any idea what may have started it in past episodes?


----------

